# Has any one heard of anything like this Happening?



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Got the chance to fish on a private lake on Saturday and after many years of fishing I never seen anything like this. 5 artifical worms were found inside of this 3lb bass stomach. At first glance, I thought that it was a snake that was all wrapped up inside it's stomach, I was a little curious so I had to go into surgery mode and investigate my findings. And these were my findings the below pics were my findings. Just something to think about.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

That's a hell of a stringer! Bet it was fun!


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Dayum Nice Bass!!!!!!!


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

bbridges said:


> That's a hell of a stringer! Bet it was fun!


Thats what I was thinking, thats what I call a hatchet knot. Just messin with you. 
Those are some nice bass. I have never seen that either but it makes sense. You loose your plastics (jigs, worms etcc..) during a bite, I've wondered if the fish would eat it. This is another reason why not to throw your torn or ripped worms and jigs in the water.

Good post.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Was that the only fish with worms?


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice catch!!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like someones tackel box got knocked over. I caught a spec. a couple of years back that had a Saltwater assasin in his belly. The bait had never seen a hook.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*Nice catch.....*


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah,

Thats the only one that had worms. My question is how long have they been stuck in her stomach without her spitting them up.... That bass must have been really hungry.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i have never found an artie in a fish


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Artificials*

I used to have a bass lease near Carlos. I caught a 4 lb bass with a rubber mouse in his stomach. The hook had penetrated his/her stomach, but the bass seemed to be in good shape, at least it was still eating. The hook was a bit rusty, but ok otherwise. No way to tell how long it had been there.
Nice catch, congrats.
BB


----------



## subseacarnage (Feb 10, 2007)

I hooked a really nice bass one day and it come off, lost my worm and didnt think nothin of it. The next day I pitched up in the same hole and hooked him again only this time I got him in the boat. I looked down inside his mouth to get the hook out and could see the tail of the worm I lost earlier.

Funny thing is I always figured they would have a sore mouth for a few days and wouldn't get a chance to cacthem again so soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

About 30 years ago I was fishing in a slough off of the Neches River near Dibol. I caught several nice spotted bass on 7" black worms. One 3lber was really fat and I checked it's stomach. It had a fully feathered baby wood duck, 3 lobster sized crawfish and a big shad. And it still hit a 7" worm, now that's a hungry bass!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

So _NOW_ I know what color to use!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I caught a ling (cobia) one time that had 2 diffrent bucktail jigs in his stomach pretty cool i got 2 new lures


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow... I haven't seen a "stringer shot" of that many black bass in a very long time. Not because we can't, but just becase we don't do that anymore. Amazing.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I've caught two different bass with plastic worms coming out of their you know what.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice bass. Now what does your wife say about bringing them in the kitchen?


----------

